# Djerba Hochseefischen?



## dirkbo (26. Dezember 2010)

*Hallo Anglergemeinde,

vielleicht könnt ihr mich etwas unterstützen?

Ich werde im Jahr 2011 im August 2 Wochen Urlaub auf Djerba machen.
Da ich in diesem Zeitraum meinen 40.ten feiern werde, möchte ich mir was Besonderes gönnen:m
Ich wrde gern mit einem Boot raus, um Großfisch zu fangen.
Hat jemand mit einem Anbieter bereits Erfahrungen sammeln können, und kann diesen weiterempfehlen?

Über ein paar Tipps von euch würde ich mich sehr freuen!!!

Gruß Dirk *


----------

